# Collings Foundation F4U-5NL Corsair



## Tieleader (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey, all.
Here's a few more pixs from the recent Worcester,Mass stop over. A really shiny bird even on a cloudy day!
A mix of portrait shots and detail shots for you modelers. Like the P-40B first time I got up close with this beauty. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 29, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks. I always thought this bird looked sexy and mean at the same time.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2018)

Great shots!


----------

